
Scientists discover new class of semiconducting entropy-stabilized materials - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-scientists-class-semiconducting-entropy-stabilized-materials.html
======
bookofjoe
>Semiconducting High-Entropy Chalcogenide Alloys with Ambi-ionic Entropy
Stabilization and Ambipolar Doping

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.chemmater.0c01555](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.chemmater.0c01555)

